# Mixed string libraries *Divisi update*



## Christof (May 29, 2015)

I was trying to create a new string template containing different libraries, after playing with some chords I ended up with this piece, any feedback is welcome.

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/christof-unterberger/wailing[/flash]


----------



## kmlandre (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Mixed string libraries*

For me, there are some very faint echos of Barber's "Adagio for Strings" and his "First Essay for Orchestra", two of my favorite of his works.

Are the strings layered, or are they split up functionally? I can't tell if I'm hearing a very slight difference between when the section as a whole is playing MF and P/PP. It could just be my imagination or my playback system.

Otherwise, really nice...

Kurt
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## sleepy hollow (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Mixed string libraries*

If that was my track, I think I would split it into three or maybe four sections and treat those as starting points for completely new tracks. I'd use different (combinations of) string libraries for each piece, and of course I'd bring in additional instruments. Some piano, some percussion, etc.
Yeah, that's what I was thinking when listening to your music. Nice work and a nice, dense sound.


----------



## Christof (May 31, 2015)

Some percussion?
Seriously?


----------



## tack (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Mixed string libraries*



Christof @ Fri May 29 said:


> I was trying to creat a new string template containing different libraries, after playing with some chords I ended up with this piece, any feedback is welcome.



Very lovely sound and feeling, Christof.

Can you share which libraries you layered?

Thanks!


----------



## Christof (May 31, 2015)

Hollywood Stings (sus patches), LASS Sordino (legato), Spitfire Albion (legato)


----------



## Guffy (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Mixed string libraries*

Sounds amazing!


----------



## chrysshawk (May 31, 2015)

Yes, absolutely lovely. Sorry to say I cannot offer any constructive criticism, neither on mix nor composition 

A string question: The VC bowing starting at 2:02 and lasting until at least 2:19, wouldn't the player run out of bow? I am not a string player (unlike you), so I am wondering how easy/hard it would be to pull this off.

Regards, CH


----------



## Christof (Jun 1, 2015)

Well observed!Actually it's the violas playing this long note.When you have a whole section of lets say 10 viola players and a long note like that the players would change bows independently, so it's not possible to hear any interruption or bow change.
This is what string players usually do when it comes to things like that.


----------



## Rob (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Mixed string libraries*

beautiful sound...


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 1, 2015)

Christof @ Sun May 31 said:


> Some percussion?
> Seriously?



Yes, ... and some huge bramms and staccato Choir! :D
Seriously, beautiful track and greatly once again proves that it is all about that layering!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 1, 2015)

A beautiful sound, yes!


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 1, 2015)

Very very nice track!


----------



## Christof (Jun 4, 2015)

I replaced all string sections with divisi sections to achieve a more transparent sound, in my original piece I layered full sections, and the sound got a bit too fat 

Programming for string ensemble is probably the hardest thing besides a choir.
I am learning by doing:

Old full layered version:
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/christof-unterberger/wailing[/flash]

New divisi version:
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/christof-unterberger/wailing-divisi-strings[/flash]


----------



## TGV (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice track. I don't know what sound I would prefer. The "divisi" sounds indeed more transparent, but the "full" version sounds very smooth, really suited for film.


----------



## Christof (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, the full version is quite cinematic, the divisi is more intimate.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow, it's amazing what a bit of noodling can bring. This is wonderful and really tugs on the heart strings. 

So much emotion. It doesn't need anything else as far as I'm concerned. 

You've set the bar high with this and this is the bar I want to reach with my strings.

So beautiful.


----------



## vicontrolu (Jun 5, 2015)

Christof @ Sun May 31 said:


> Hollywood Stings (sus patches), LASS Sordino (legato), Spitfire Albion (legato)



What did you use for what?

Beautiful sound!


----------



## Christof (Jun 5, 2015)

It was pretty simple:

For each section I used different divisi groups, e.g. for violins 1 I used Hollywood strings violins 1 long divisi AND legato+port divisi (sordino),LASS legato divisi section C and some spitfire as overlay.

I did the same with violins 2, violas, cellos, basses are non legato, just simple sus patches.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 5, 2015)

Sounds great, love the divis version. 

What ER and/or what TAIL were you using for reverb to get the blend? Great work.


----------



## Christof (Jun 5, 2015)

I used Lexicon Concert Hall/Medium Hall/reverb time 1.4 sec.37% mix as insert per section for LASS and the others.
I kept Hollywood strings completely dry.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 5, 2015)

Christof @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> I used Lexicon Concert Hall/Medium Hall/reverb time 1.4 sec.37% mix as insert per section for LASS and the others.
> I kept Hollywood strings completely dry.



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice stuff Christof. Interesting interplay between the two examples of a large soundstage string section and one with a little more intimacy. 

I like how you left reverb off of the Hollywood Strings. 
I agree with you that some libs can do well without reverb - as long as other things are balanced with the right reverb(s). Recently I've been mixing some projects with smaller intimate studio-size string sections with no reverb on some parts. It still requires other reverb on some parts to balance it out. To a large degree it means using the right mics choices for the sections that you won't be using reverb on. 

A large wash of overall reverb is generally the last thing a string section wants to see. 

.


----------



## Gerald (Jun 8, 2015)

Excellent work!


----------



## Saxer (Jun 9, 2015)

sounds beautiful!

how did you divide the divisis in your arrangement? sounds rather four-voicy to me. no violins?


----------



## Christof (Jun 10, 2015)

It's a typical string ensemble arrangement, each section contains different divisi library patches.

There are violins, but the don't play in a high register.


----------

